# Welcome!



## hollowtech2 (18. Mai 2010)

Ein dickes Hallo an alle Commencal-Besitzer, Fans und diejenigen, die
es noch werden wollen.

Wir haben dieses Hersteller-Forum eröffnet, um euch über News zu 
informieren, über aktuelle Geschehnisse auf dem Laufenden zu halten
und natürlich auch, um eure Fragen zu beantworten. 

Wir wünschen viel Spaß hier und *Enjoy your Commencal*

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Drakush (18. Mai 2010)

na das wurde auch zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellvis (18. Mai 2010)

yeha! endlich... party!


----------



## KultFAN (18. Mai 2010)

DAS sieht gut aus!!


----------



## swabian (19. Mai 2010)

Ach die Marke gibts auch noch?
Freut mich


----------



## tokessa (19. Mai 2010)

Ja geil , warte ich schon lange drauf


----------



## tequesta (19. Mai 2010)

Wie passend, dass seit gestern mein neues Meta fertig ist!


----------



## rabidi (19. Mai 2010)

Coole Sache, endlich ein Commençal Forum!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## liltrialer (24. Mai 2010)

kann vielleicht jemand mal nen paar commencal shops in england auflisten? und wie läuft das eigendlich wenn man dort bestellt? zoll etc. ist ja eigendlich inner EU. Kreditkarte oder wie habt ihr das gemacht brauch erfahrungsberichte. danke


----------



## flipdascrip (24. Mai 2010)

Ich denke es ist etwas unglücklich in dem Thread vom neuen deutschen Importeur nach onlineshops in England zu fragen. 
Ein deutscher Commencal-Händler hat mir vor diesem Hintergrund auch schon gesagt, dass die dumpingpreise der englischen onlineshops der Grund dafür waren, dass es so lange keinen Deutschland-Vertrieb mehr gab. 
Evtl. kann der neue Importeur an dieser Stelle etwas dazu sagen.

Ich kann hier nicht den Moralapostel spielen, da ich mein Meta selber in England gekauft habe. Mittlerweile würde ich es nicht mehr tun. Beim Kauf hatte ich Lieferprobleme und nicht unbedingt übertriebenen Service beim Händler erfahren.
Meinen momentanen Garantiefall wickle ich freiwillig über einen deutschen Händler ab. Wie das über England funktioniert kann ich nicht beurteilen. Andere User hatten gute Erfahrungen damit. Dennoch denke ich, ist es sehr vorteilhaft im Garantiefall einen Importeur im eigenen Land als Ansprechpartner zu haben. Schon allein wegen der räumlichen Distanz (Portokosten, Lieferzeiten) und der Sprache. Um dessen Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen, sollte man das Teil am besten auch in Dland gekauft haben. 
Überleg Dir gut was Dir die gesparten Euros wert sind. 
Ich bin jedenfalls froh dass es wieder einen Importeur gibt und bekenne meine Sünden in Reue und Demut. 

Die englischen onlinehändler kann man per google-recherche recht schnell ausfindig machen. Zoll fällt keiner an.


----------



## tequesta (25. Mai 2010)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist etwas unglücklich in dem Thread vom neuen deutschen Importeur nach onlineshops in England zu fragen.



Mindestens. Man könnte auch von einer Frechheit reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haywood_Jablome (25. Mai 2010)

Das trifft sich gut, ich überlege mir gerade auch eurem Club beizutreten und mir ein Meta 6 anzuschaffen. Was mich noch  interessieren würde: fährt jemand das Meta 6 mit einer 180mm Gabel? Falls ja, wie fährt sich das so?


----------



## hellvis (25. Mai 2010)

wenn jemand der meta gemeinde noch beitreten möchte,m ich habe ein tip top 2009er 5er in M abzugeben.
infos per pm.

grüße
max


----------



## de flö (27. Mai 2010)

Lackqualität oder doch Riss?

Hi, seid gestern bin auch Besizter eines Metas 6.2.

Erster Eindruck: Top! Setup gefällt und das Radel fährt sich echt gut!

Nun meine Frage! 

Also bei mir am Steuerkopf, ist an den Löchern für die Schrauben an der oberen schon der Lack abgeplatzt. Hatte die Schraube rausgedreht, da Sie mit lackiert war?! die untere seltsamer weise nicht??? Ist das normal???

Zudem hab ich  bei mir auf der Seite am Steuerkopf am Übergang Schweissnaht/Steuerrohr eine weiße Farblinie was wohl die Grundierung ist?! eine wirkliche Vertiefung kann ich nicht feststellen.

Hatte erst gedacht der Rahmen hat en Riss, aber kann ja irgendwie net sein weil niegel nagel neu

Greetz de Flö


----------



## KultFAN (27. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich nicht nur die Laufräder sind echt ********!!!Zu Weiche Felgen dauernd Speichen raus! Sonst gut nun mach ichmir ne 729 er rein!


----------



## Drakush (28. Mai 2010)

mach mal ein bild Flö. die schrauben sind normalerweise nicht lackiert!!!!


----------



## de flö (31. Mai 2010)

Hi anbei en paar Bilder

was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (31. Mai 2010)

de flö schrieb:


> Hi anbei en paar Bilder
> was meint ihr?



Ganz einfach: Sieht schei55e aus. Wenns Dich stört reklamiere beim Händler.


----------



## de flö (31. Mai 2010)

schon passiert! ma gespannt was er meint...

was meint ihr, was kann ich da raus handeln? würd ungern glaub ich retournieren, will ja biken und net wieder warten


----------



## Drakush (1. Juni 2010)

da kannst du garnix handeln. commencal ist aber gnädig so war es bei mir.
hatte das 2007er minidh 6.2 und jetzt hab ich das 2008er vip  

warten und tee trinken.dauerte etwa 9 wochen bis ich den neuen zu hause hatte.


----------



## de flö (2. Juni 2010)

Hi Drakush,

mmmhhh net gut! Hast du dich direkt an Commencal gewendet oder das über deinen Händler gemacht? Nur Rahmentausch???

9 Wochen ist natürlich übelst jetzt wo es warm wird:-(

Danke dir für ne Rückmeldung.


----------



## Drakush (2. Juni 2010)

über den händler. der hat es verkauft also soll auch er sich die arbeit machen.


----------



## de flö (2. Juni 2010)

ok...

den Weg hab ich versucht kam mir nur net wirklich entgegen.

Hab mich ma an jbs gewendet ma schauen was die dazu sagen.

Danke dir für deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Drakush (2. Juni 2010)

du hast es neu bei ihm gekauft???  wenn ja.dann ist das ein dreckshändler. 
ich würd nen dreck tun.der könnte sich dann mit dem anwalt unterhalten!!


----------



## grOObie (8. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen
Lackabplatzer hatte ich auch, an den Kabelführungen der Schwinge. Allgemein ist der Lack am MiniDh 2009 warscheinlich recht empfindlich, so dass ich die exponierten stellen abgeklebt hab.


----------



## rabidi (9. Juni 2010)

Mein Meta 6 hatte auch leichte Lackabplatzer am Steuerrohr, neu aus der Box; ist zwar blöd, hat mich nicht gestört da eh bei jeder Fahrt irgendwelche Schrammen dazukommen .

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hellvis (24. Juni 2010)

ein meta sucht ein neues zuhause.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=283621


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (24. Juni 2010)

Ich bin gespannt, wie Dein Urteil über den Wechsel aufs Meta 6 ausfällt.


----------



## MaW:) (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe von hellvis den Meta 55 Rahmen erworben. Da ich scho lange ein 140-150mm Rahmen gesucht habe.
Nachdem ich den Rahmen neue kleine Lager aus Edelstahl verpasst habe, gehn die Umleghebel wie von alleine.

*Aber Commencal muss an seinen Toleranzen arbeiten!! 
Da seitliche Toleranzen von 0,5mm für Kugellager unvorteilhaft sind. *

Ich musste die Distanzhülsen etwas durch Unterlegscheiben verbreitern. Um das Lagerspiel wieda in den grünen Bereich zu bringen, 6-8Nm bei den M5 Schrauben. Davor war das Lagerspiel voll sche***, so das die Lager fast fest waren.

Wenn ich den Rahmen aufgebaut habe stell ich mal ein Bild rein

Gruß
MaW


----------



## KultFAN (31. Juli 2010)

Sehr geile Infos! Ist doch beim 6er ähnlich oder?! GLeiche Lager! Wo bestellst du die?! Mittlerweile ist meins leider schon ganz schön durch und ich denke über einige Tauschaktionen am Bike nach!


----------



## MaW:) (31. Juli 2010)

Lager sind alle die Gleichen bei den Meta 6 & 55!

Also die Lager habe ich hier her: 
http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=10060333

War der einzige Anbieter der die Lagergröße, in Edelstahl und doppelt gedichtet, hatte.
Die Lager sind auch gut gefettet. Das einsige was aufgefahlen war,  das sie im uneingepressten Zustand leicht erhöhtes Lagerspiel haben, was aber nach dem Einpressen zu perfekten Lackerspiel wurde

Gruß
MaW


----------



## KultFAN (1. August 2010)

Danke für die Infos! 
WErd mich dann mal ran machen Da die meisten Schrauben ja nur mit 5 NM festzudrehen sind, hoffe geht ohne Komplikationen, wäre klasse! 
Du hast die neuen Lager komplett ersetzt?! *Respekt* Hab meine erstmal so gefahren!

Du wirst dich besser auskennen damit trotzdem nochmal was zum *klug********rn* wäre auch gut wenn du mir die Frage beantworten würdest!

Sind Edelstahlkugellager nicht etwas weicher als der normale Wälzlagerstahl bei den Lagern?

Setz mal das fertige Meta5 rein-bin gespannt!


----------



## MaW:) (1. August 2010)

Also ob Edelstahlkugelager weicher sind kann ich dir schlecht sagen, kommt auf die Legierung drauf an. So lange mir kein Rost die Lager festfriest, geht ja schneller als mans glaugt, is mir´s egal

PN habe ich dir beantwortet, den rest beschreiben wir hier>http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=464462


----------



## Hacklschorsch (5. August 2010)

Hi,
hat schon jemand von euch was über die 2011er Meta 4 und 6 gehört? Will mir evtl. ein 6er zulegen, nachdem ich jetzt 2 Jahre ein 5er fahre und noch ein bisschen mehr Federweg will..... ;-) 
Nach meinem Eindruck ist das 5er zwar sehr stabil aber auch sehr schwer (Alu), ändert sich da 2011 was? Unterschied zum 6er gravierend? 
Thanx


----------



## Josh BLENDER (7. Dezember 2010)

Hier etwas übers Supreme 2011.
Diese Atherton Edition. Viele von Euch werden es kennen,
für die Anderen....viel Spaß
http://www.commencal.com/web/en/news-en/videos-en/gee-atherton-v-david-knight-2-4594


----------



## KultFAN (8. Dezember 2010)

N´Abend zusammen...ist das 8er was fürn Mega?! 180 mm aber sehr wendig müsste der doch wohl sein!! Wollt mir den evtl holen!! 

Wäre dankbar wenn einer antwortet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (8. Dezember 2010)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat schon jemand von euch was über die 2011er Meta 4 und 6 gehört? Will mir evtl. ein 6er zulegen, nachdem ich jetzt 2 Jahre ein 5er fahre und noch ein bisschen mehr Federweg will..... ;-)
> Nach meinem Eindruck ist das 5er zwar sehr stabil aber auch sehr schwer (Alu), ändert sich da 2011 was? Unterschied zum 6er gravierend?
> Thanx



wenn du mehr federweg willst, nimm einfach nen dämpfer mit 200*57mm... 5er und 6er haben den gleichen hinterbau und wippen... das 5er hat nur nen 200*50mm dämpfer verbaut, dadurch 20mm wenigr federweg.

gibt einige inkl. mir die nen 57er dämpfer haben.. funzt wunderprächtig!


----------



## Hacklschorsch (9. Dezember 2010)

super - das hab ich gar nicht gewusst! Dann brauche ich nur ne neue Gabel und Dämpfer und kann mein Bike ein bisschen mehr quälen, ohne viel Geld für ein neues auszugeben.... danke! Das überleg ich mir und schreib dann, wie ich klar gekommen bin! 
Juhuuuu


----------



## Hacklschorsch (9. Dezember 2010)

...äh, kannst du einen Dämpfer empfehlen? Momentan fahre ich vorne und hinten Fox, würde aber aus kostengründen gerne RockShox fahren, Gabel würde ich die Lyrik 2-Step nehmen, Dämpfer für Allmountain oder Enduro weiss ich nicht.... wie ist der Monarch? 
Danke und Gruß
Hacklschorsch


----------



## evil_rider (9. Dezember 2010)

monarch ist nen super dämpfer, uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen!

gabel kann man eigentlich auch nix schlechtes sagen, ist die einzige rock shox die großteils problemfrei ist... ggf. sonst ne MZ 55 RC3 rein, geht saugut und ist in ihrer klasse das wartungsärmste!


----------

